# Josh Howard no.48 In Top 50 In The NBA



## Optikal (Aug 23, 2008)

http://nba.fanhouse.com/2008/08/26/nba-top-50-josh-howard-no-48/

biedrins was 50 and iggy was 49


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

can't argue with any of that.

he in theory should be ranked higher, but after the 2nd half of last season & the off-court ****, it looks about right, and i fully believe he's gonna turn that around 360 this coming season

should be back to *"A strong mid-range player, an elite rebounder for his position, an unassailable defender of twos, threes and some fours. A guy who doesn't turn the ball over. A player who, in theory, should benefit from the free-wheeling style of Jason Kidd. A player who, in practice, thrives in the sort of slow-down offense Avery Johnson provided and Rick Carlisle could very well continue. A wing who can take any opponent off the dribble, and keep most opponents from driving past him."*


----------



## Optikal (Aug 23, 2008)

jho is top 5


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Optikal said:


> jho is top 5


On the Mavs yea.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Optikal said:


> jho is top 5


biggest josh howard supporter on the boards, but.. What?

top 5 what


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

That's pretty good. Hmm.. He still has some redeeming to do because the playoffs this past season were an epic fail because of his off season tactics and the controversy that surrounded it


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: 
Sounds about right.


----------



## Optikal (Aug 23, 2008)

i was just joking bout jho being top 5 lol.

hes still one my fav players regardless what the flip he do.


----------

